# Top Down Teddy Bear



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Here is the pattern I promised those who wanted to make the Teddy Bear that I use for the shoe box ministry at our church. He fits nicely into the show box and is a good size for children to carry around. I would love to see yours posted when you are done.


----------



## ladybugz777 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I have been looking for a Teddy Bear pattern that was done in one piece....thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Thank you SO much for sharing your pattern!


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

That you. New grandbaby on the way - so this will get done up quickly.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

I love it...will make one to see process and then will try to convert to knitting machine...it usually works. Thanks so much for sharing this little guy.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Deemail: When you convert this lovely little teddy to mk, will you please share your design. Great Idea, Thank You!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you Godsgirl, have been looking for something like this!!????????


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

how thoughtful! thank you so much


----------



## Norfolknan (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## marypurplerain (Mar 2, 2017)

Thank you so much. I have been trying to knit "arms and legs" on the bears. I gate sewing them on b/c I am not always happy with how they look.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

wendyacz said:


> Hi Deemail: When you convert this lovely little teddy to mk, will you please share your design. Great Idea, Thank You!


yes, of course.... I will bookmark this and put in a pm so I can remember this.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks so very much....I've been wanting some little animals and this is perfect for baby toys!!!!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## linpeters (May 23, 2015)

Thanks so much! :sm02:


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

sounds great but won't download for me????


----------



## womansong (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks! I'm looking for a present to make for my girl grandkids and this may fill the bill. 
I'm also looking for teddy bears for the first responders in our mountain town to use when kids or others are traumatized. This is great!


----------



## SaLarr (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you so much for the cute bear pattern.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Casper1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

I will try this for my new grandson! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Love the little belly.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

What an adorable bear!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

So cute, thank you!


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

Great pattern . Many thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a question about this pattern.....I don't see anywhere about finishing the top of the head.....do you just sew the edges together doing the stuffing?



God's Girl said:


> Here is the pattern I promised those who wanted to make the Teddy Bear that I use for the shoe box ministry at our church. He fits nicely into the show box and is a good size for children to carry around. I would love to see yours posted when you are done.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

God's Girl said:


> Here is the pattern I promised those who wanted to make the Teddy Bear that I use for the shoe box ministry at our church. He fits nicely into the show box and is a good size for children to carry around. I would love to see yours posted when you are done.


Thank you for sharing your pattern. The teddy looks so sweet. I'm sure the smiles are wall to wall.


----------



## RoseQ99 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

